

Japanese blog publishes POC for Stagefright Android vulnerability - mo
http://drops.wooyun.org/papers/7557

======
Sektor
It's Chinese. Here's the (google) English translated link

[https://translate.google.com.au/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y...](https://translate.google.com.au/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdrops.wooyun.org%2Fpapers%2F7557&edit-
text=&act=url)

"This article simply grilled steak exploit a program."

note: Translation is not 100% accurate steak.

------
henearkr
I call this Chinese, not Japanese.

